# Straitline Brake Levers are awesome



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

X-post

I haven't had a chance to fully test these down a full run but from the trial runs i've had with them so far they're going to be fantastic. Less arm pump, one finger braking, and a lot more security is what these brakes will provide.

I had the privilege to test out the new Straitline levers and let me say wow. 
If you've never bought a pair of aftermarket levers, you're missing out. 
I've tried a lot of brakes before and I personally like the stock way avid's and shimano brake levers feel. I've got a set of dangerboy's on my hopes and they are really nice, but they don't compare to these straitline ones.

While they may look the same on the surface, that is where it ends. As soon as you put you hand over a set, you'll immediately know the difference. 
The first thing I noticed was that the straitline lever's are alot fatter than your standard dangerboy or shimano/avid/lever. They remind me of a motocross style lever. They're rounded perfectly and its truly a marvelous feeling.

Because the lever is fatter you get a lot firmer grip and it helps to reduce any fatigue and arm pump you would normally get because you're usually braking by kinking your finger around a minuscule thin lever.

The sweetest thing about these levers is the feel you get when you pull the brake and you feel how braking is supposed to be. I'll write up a more proper review later but for now if you get a chance, or need some new brake levers, I suggest getting the Straitline levers as they're by far the best lever's I've tried and are light years ahead of all the other options out there from what I've tried (dangerboys, razors, stock levers on avid/hope/magura/shimano/forumla ,etc). Beauty aside, You won't be disappointed.
Currrently I believe you can get them for shimano / hayes / avid.

I've got more pictures but hopefully this tides you over

XT M755 4 pot disc brakes


Click picture to enlarge


Click picture to enlarge


Click picture to enlarge


Click picture to enlarge


Click picture to enlarge


Click picture to enlarge


Click picture to enlarge


Click picture to enlarge


----------



## 2004haroX2 (Mar 4, 2005)

pics don't work homes.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

hrm, they work for me ??


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> hrm, they work for me ??


Me 2:yesnod:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very nice


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Dirtman said:


> Me 2:yesnod:


cool, must just be him then


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

Holy sh!t batman......

I too am a fan of the fat lever feel, rocking the hayes BFL (big fat lever).........
but they dont look that good wow.! red too, just like my frame.helmet!


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Heh, yea they would match your red v10. Theres a ton of colors available
http://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/levers.php


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

How much are they?


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

edit: $80


----------



## mattbeechan (Sep 17, 2006)

*Straitlines got it going on!*

I actully have the same set up sending out of Canada in a few days. I am going with red levers and bar ends and a black stem. They are sick components. Straitline is the wave of the future and the are for sure going to be the best. Good job Straitline


----------



## mattbeechan (Sep 17, 2006)

*There finally here!!!*

SO I know all the hype is about straitlines levers. Yeah they are great and a great addition to make your bike look a little more blinged. But to be honest you havent ridden until you ride on a no bolt stem. I am the first in america to ride on a Straitline stem and it is truly a treat. With the first no split bolt system the stem looks so clean. The wedge clamp grabs your steer tube better than super glue would. I understand that those levers are awesome but if you want to experience Straitline the stem is amazing. Now get out and check out some straitline.


----------



## Spero (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't justify paying 80 bones for brake levers at this point (if ever), but they do look pretty slick.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

spammer !!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Man. You've got me wanting one now.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

I've tried and tried and can't seem to find a price on straitlines pedals... 
They look real nice, and I'm thinking about picking up a pair in grey. Anybody have an online dealer link for straitline, or anything????


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

like any of the other awesome bike companies with sweet new stuff...

impossible to find.

It would be REALLY impressive if they made a deal with one of the major online bike shops, because then everything would sell like hotcakes. Dangerboy has some major competiton now... 

Those Barrel Nuts for Hayes levers are such a good idea.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

soo i wonder who is going to step up and bea US distributor. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on their pedals, levers and stem


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

I emailed the guys at straitline and they said BTI is now carrying their products. the pedels run "same as the crankbros, $150 USD." Not super cheap but looks like quality stuff. Very friendly guys from what interaction I've had with them.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I've been keeping my eye on BTI for the stem and pedals, planning on giving them a shot. Haven't seen them show up quite yet.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

Err said:


> I've been keeping my eye on BTI for the stem and pedals, planning on giving them a shot. Haven't seen them show up quite yet.


They haven't really been distributing them long at all, maybe even less than 2 weeks (not sure though) but call BTI and talk to Dave Lee or email at [email protected] , he is working with the guys at Straitline. The guys at Straitline sait they are giving him a head start on the products for the US.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

They recently started working with BTI but should be available soon. You won't be disappointed with these parts


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah i want some of those in gold for my gold v10
may go along wiht the goldtooth bashguard in gold hmmm??


----------



## jackcfk (Feb 20, 2004)

Is the Straitline white color levers anodized or powdercoated, anyone knows?


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

powdercoat. You can't make white anodized.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

There are some pics of pedals and stem and some more straitline stuff here: http://www.nsmb.com/gear/gearshots29_02_07.php


----------



## jackcfk (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks mtb_biker, wish it was ano, but it seems that such a process is still unheard of.


----------

